# Getting Acquainted with the HK45



## VAMarine

Ever since the P30 was unveiled I've been interested in having one, especially when the P30LS was revealed on HK's website, I still want one but I don't know if or when that's going to happen. Since the same time, I've been eyeballing the Hk45 I'd been lusting over the P30 before I saw the PT endurance testing and the results of the HK45s test just pushed me over the edge. I fondled one on display at Shot show and was really impressed with it's feel compared to some other double stack .45s and the LEM trigger on the demo gun really was something...

...So I had the opportunity to help a friend out and bought his HK45 with nine mags and a VMII (oddly enough I sold him the VMII last year when I decided to opt out on getting HK45 after snagging the VMII on eBay for a pretty good deal, cordovan with black shark) So now for the last couple days I've been dry-firing and doing dry-reload drills till my hands have gotten raw.

I got to put a few rounds down range the other day and I'm pretty happy with the gun, I like it a heck of a lot more than the G21SF I just sold. This weekend I'm instructing an Iowa specific course and I will probably be using the HK45 for my demonstrations and hopefully getting some holster time in with it and will probably be taking the pistol to TDI in May.

The pistol is a V1 which allows for cocked and locked carry and for the time being that's probably how I'll be carrying it but a conversion to LEM is probably on the horizon as that when I do dry drawing practice I have a hard time getting the grip right with proper placement of my thumb over the safety, we'll see how it works out, it may be just growing pains.

For holsters I've got the VMII and with some of the left over $$$ from the Glock package sale I ordered a Kydex OWB from Cane and Derby, and just in talking with them on the phone all I can say is that I can't wait to get this holster in my hands. If the product is a good as the people making it this will be the best piece of Kydex on the planet. Their product is similar to the likes of Raven Concealment but their turn around time is about 20 days for non-standard items.

So now back to the gun...

I've blacked out the rear sight as I dislike rear dots, eventually a set of Heinie sights will find their way onto the gun just like I have on my Hi Power and two 1911s. The trough in the trigger guard is annoying as all get out but doesn't seem to irritate my finger that bad, but we'll see what a high round count does for that, odds are I may drop the gun off at Bowie Tactical while I'm at TDI and see what he can do with it.

The gun comes with two backstraps, one small and one medium. I've found I prefer the medium as it seems to fill my hand much better and gives me a more consistent grip. I was always skeptical about the magazine release but I'm actually beginning to warm up to it. I really like the ambit slide lock/release and the feel of the gun in the hand is just amazing, I always loved the grip of the P2000 and the HK45 comes pretty close to it.

So far my only gripe is that trough, I don't know what HK was thinking when they put that on the gun. Your basic field strip is very user friendly, I was able to change out the back strap without using a hammer and punch. The gun holds 10 in the magazine which is down three from the Glock but up two from a 1911, that's 25% more ammunition which is OK, but I'd rather have the 12rds in a USP45 but some concessions had to be made to get the contours of the HK45.

More to come as I get more trigger time on the gun.

The one thing that really surprises me is how well this gun carries and hides given it's size.


HK45 and Milt Sparks Versa-Max II


----------



## DJ Niner

Congrats on the new purchase!

I'm sad to say I'm with you on the Glock 21SF. Mine "went away" the other day, never to return, and I'm not missing it. As much as I like the 9mm and even the .40 Glocks, their large frame guns just don't inspire me in the same manner.

How's the HK's reliability and accuracy so far? I've never shot a LEM-equipped HK, but you're not the first person to say nice things about them.


----------



## VAMarine

DJ Niner said:


> ...
> 
> How's the HK's reliability and accuracy so far? I've never shot a LEM-equipped HK, but you're not the first person to say nice things about them.


Reliability is not an issue, accuracy is just fine, on a rest it does very, very well. In my hands....well we're working on that, will have more details after tomorrow's class. Initially I was all over the place, the trigger took some getting used to, even in SA mode. Another thing about HK, they like some wide trigger faces and it took some T&E to figure out where my finger needs to be and then lots and lots of dry fire and draw drills.


----------



## VAMarine

Ran the HK a little more today, all I can say is that for a poly .45 I really, really like it. It will probably be converted to LEM prior to going to TDI in May as I actually did pretty well with the gun in DA mode, but in it's current config the DA mode is pretty harsh. I don't care for the thumb safety on this model as if you ride down hard on the safety you activate the decocker which really surprised me during some Bill drills and caused me some issues. This wouldn't be an issue with a P30 as the decocker is mounted on the rear of the frame which seems a much more ideal location for a pistol that can be carried C&L. Probably going to run the HK again tomorrow at my first real USPSA match and see how I do.


----------



## DJ Niner

Yes, changing trigger widths can be somewhat confusing for a previously "educated" trigger finger. :mrgreen:

Shooting a match with a new-to-you weapon is a great way to get involved with the new purchase. Already knowing it is reliable and shooting well off a rest will inspire confidence, and you won't waste any time wondering if the occasional "flyer" is you, or the gun/ammo combo. Hope everything goes well; good luck!


----------



## HK Dan

JD, let's go burn some powder together. I have more HK trigger time than most folks. I'm not a fan of the LEM, but I do like my V1 models. I wouldn't mind V3 (no decocker) as I've seen some guys decock in recoil. It's never happened to me, but the possibility exists, y'know? I don't ever use a decocker anyway. I predict that like all of my HKs, your trigger will shoot in wonderfully. I know the gun you bought; she's got a bunch of rounds through her, all USPSA and IDPA, so it should be coming aling nicely. If you give it another 10k it should be about as good as it'll get.


----------



## VAMarine

HK Dan said:


> JD, let's go burn some powder together. I have more HK trigger time than most folks. I'm not a fan of the LEM, but I do like my V1 models. I wouldn't mind V3 (no decocker) as I've seen some guys decock in recoil. It's never happened to me, but the possibility exists, y'know? I don't ever use a decocker anyway. I predict that like all of my HKs, your trigger will shoot in wonderfully. I know the gun you bought; she's got a bunch of rounds through her, all USPSA and IDPA, so it should be coming aling nicely. If you give it another 10k it should be about as good as it'll get.


Lol I was at the the range yesterday but it was too cold for someone to come out....

I'll give the LEM a whirl and see how I like it, if I don't I'm removing the decocker (v10 for the hk45 per the manual) and just go with it, I didn't have a problem during recoil but did decock one or twicw on the draw.


----------



## VAMarine

Well for my first USPSA match I did OK. Shooting the HK45 for the third time from an IWB holster I managed to place 14 out of 30 and beat out the other guy shooting limited 10 to take 1st in division, beat all but one guy shooting production... Seems like I can run the gun OK. Initially I had some issues with reloads it was a bit chilly out for the first two stages and my thumbs seemed to not want to work too well. Seems like my initial shots were usually A's but I was dropping my follow up shots. I don't think I was taking the time to get proper sight picture, never even tried to call my shots and I think I just need more time running the gun while taking my time and getting my hits until I'm more familiar with how the gun tracks.


----------



## DJ Niner

Sounds like an OUTSTANDING performance for first match with a new-to-you weapon! :smt023

When I have a new-to-me weapon and the reloads aren't as smooth as I'd like, I work out the kinks with 50 or 100 rounds of 2-shot magazine reload drills. Start with one round in the chamber, an empty mag in the weapon, two-round mags in all your pouches, and draw/fire two rounds on each start signal (shoot one and slide locks, reload, shoot one). Decock or safety-on, reholster, repeat (topping-off empty pouches and refilling 2-shot mags as-needed) until you're sore, bleeding, or out of ammo. :mrgreen:


That "decocking on the draw" thing you referenced above would spook me. I could see that possibly happening if the adrenaline was flowing in a real-life situation -- not good.


----------



## cougartex

Congratulations, very nice.


----------

